# A real man



## Jillaroo (Jul 28, 2013)

A real man is a woman's best friend. He will never stand her up and never let her down. 
He will reassure her when she feels insecure and comfort her after a bad day. 

He will inspire her to do things she neverthought she could do; to live without fear and forget regret. He will enable her to express her deepest emotions and give in to her most intimate desires. He will make sure 
she always feels as though she's the most beautiful woman in the room and will enable her to be the most confident, sexy, seductive, and invincible. 

No wait... sorry... I'm thinking of wine. 
Never mind.


----------



## Casper (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 28, 2013)

:clap::lofl:


----------

